# How is Hotot pronounced?



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't find it in the dictionary.


----------



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

a7736100 said:


> I can't find it in the dictionary.


 http://www.forvo.com/word/hotot-en-auge/

Or if you want to hear my french accent just give me your phone number 
I left a voice message on your phone with the prononciation of someone from Normandie


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

It's pronounced o-toe.

Emily


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Around here everyone says "Hoe- tote". Doesn't mean it's the correct way though.


----------



## AllEarsRabbitry (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it's supposed to be oh toe, which is how I say it, but everyone else says hoe toe. Everyone murders Creme D'argents too - from what I understand it should be dar john (best way I can describe it - lol - but am super bad at this). 

I know someone with the last name Beauchamp. Bee chum should have been how it was pronounced but everyone called her bow champ. She didn't care. 

I get Egg an. It's E gan. My maiden name was never mispronounced - lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

For creme d'argent, I've always said, "dar-shjaunt"


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I think part of the problem is that the French names like Beauchamp (which means beautiful field, I think) went to England with the Normans in 1066 and were first mangled by the English. My grandmother came from a town called Acton Beauchamp and she always pronounced it _bee chum_. When I first saw it in writing, after taking French at school, I was amazed at the distortion from the original French.


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

Beau is pronounced BOW. I have never heard bee! but I live in a french place.. The H's are not pronounced nor are the last letters for the most part. Argente has an E at the end and sometimes also a S so the t is pronounced. So Hotot is oohtoe


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

The town I was referring to is in England, Devoville, near Nottingham. 

French pronunciations vary widely too. I think all these differences are regional... and many of the differences seem to be in the vowel sounds. I've always heard _beau_ pronounced in French as _bo_, to rhyme with _go_.


----------

